# Team Sundown Russia - 156.39 sealed TL score 4x z18 v.2's



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Original posted by Grigoriy Kashin on my SMD forum :

Sundown Russia - 156.39 sealed TL score - SMD Forum

----------

Sundown Audio Russia - another client ride




4 Sundown z18 v2's

Stetsom 14k2E

3 Hawker HX400's

walled in about 14cubes (not nearly enough) tuned to 39Hz




Placed 1st in Advanced3 at the National IASCA Finals with 156.39 @48Hz (sealed on the TL)




























[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcOMm6ENcIc[/media]




hoping to get a better vid soon, this one just doesn't show the flex enough




official scores from the event

IASCA Russia - Ðåçóëüòàòû ñîðåâíîâàíèé


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Oops... I re-posted this. Sorry guys !


----------

